# Off the beaten path...Advertising?



## aflacglobal (May 26, 2007)

advertise ????

What the he** did i miss.

Is this why i kept getting hit with 100 windows on sign in ?? :evil: :evil: 

Is this the right room. :?: 

Hey i'm from the dirty south. Aflac !!!!!


----------



## lazersteve (May 26, 2007)

AFLAC !!! 

Sounds like you may have contracted a trojan or spyware infection. My pc is doing just fine with the forum. You should install Spybot S & D and Adaware to clean your pc. If you can make it to www.trendmicro.com you can go there and get a free online scan. 

Steve


----------



## aflacglobal (May 26, 2007)

Thanks steve,

I'm fine now. This was the only site or thing i had trouble with. It was just for about 12-14 hrs. Think it could have been my software battling the ads to keep them out. Does anyone else not see the ads. ?????
Is it just me. Did the people at yahoo finally get their revenge on me ?

Oh my god. Now i know how the hampster felt.
Now i need thearpy. :shock: 

Ralph


----------



## lazersteve (May 26, 2007)

I was unable to reach the site for the last 30 hours or so. It just 'came up' about 2 hours ago for me. I had no trouble with popups or endless internet windows. I emailed Noxx yesterday and he said his hoster claimed random outages for different parts of the planet ?!


----------



## aflacglobal (May 26, 2007)

Please tell me you see the ads.
Please say it ain't me.

Theirs one at the bottom of the page.
*YOU CAN'T SEE IT ???*

I SEE DEAD PEOPLE !!!!!! 
SAM WHEAT SAM WHEAT SAM WHEAT SAM WHEAT SAM WHEAT

:shock: :shock: :shock: :shock:

Aflac


----------



## lazersteve (May 26, 2007)

The forum ad's have been mixed in with the posts for months now. I think Noxx signed up with Yahoo's ad service a while back I think. I don't see any popup ads or other web site ads, just the normal forum stuff.


----------



## aflacglobal (May 26, 2007)

REALLY !!

Huh, that's new to me. I never seen them until now.
Something changed.


:?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: 

Interesting.

Ralph


----------



## lazersteve (May 26, 2007)

Here's a sample of what I'm talking about just to be sure were are discussing the same ads:


----------



## aflacglobal (May 26, 2007)

THAT's It.

I swear i've never seen them in the month i been here.

I must be off my Meds. I'll take the hampsters. :idea: 

That should help.

Ralph


----------



## goldsilverpro (May 26, 2007)

Yesterday was the first day that I saw those ads. They never existed before.


----------



## lazersteve (May 26, 2007)

There have been ads of various sorts for quite some time, not necessarily these exact ads. Noxx had discussed signing up with a different ad service besides google. Another member recommended Yahoo if I remember correctly. 

He stated he was going to sign up with Yahoo! in this post:

Yahho Ads

To tell you the truth I'm not sure if they are Yahoo ads, but various types of ads have been sprinkled in the forum for a bit.

I'm sure Noxx can fill us all in on the ad situation.

Steve


----------



## aflacglobal (May 26, 2007)

See i knew i wasn't crazy.
GSP is taking the same medicine.
Or was it that leaf from S.F. , I can't remember.
But i knew dam well them ad's wasn't here before ( for me anyway )

I feel so violated :shock: 
Somebody call Project Blue Book.

Ralph


----------



## Noxx (May 27, 2007)

Hello,
No this is not yahoo ads. It's the Adbrite program. I'm currently looking for a Publisher program. Google Adsense closed my account for no reason and I still want to get some incomes to pay the advertisement of this forum. And currently Adbrite has no ads for me to put on the Forum  I can't use Yahoo since I'm not a US resident.


----------



## aflacglobal (May 27, 2007)

I'm a Yahoo American. 
How many Yahoo accounts you need ? 
I got about 20. If we can help let us know.

How much a month hosting cost ? put up a pay pal donation button.
Hell i'll donate some.
Come on everybody, we spend more than this on soda pops ?

Later
Ralph


----------



## Noxx (May 27, 2007)

Lol why do you have 20 Yahoo publisher accounts ? (There are not the same as standard Yahoo accounts).

Well, actually, my hosting cost me nothing. But it's the advertising (on eBay) who cost 10$ a month.

Well, I'm thinking were I should put the button...

Steve, would you agree to create a YPN account ? I want to see how much income this forum can generate and also if Yahoo can find us targeted ads.

Thanks guys


----------



## aflacglobal (May 27, 2007)

Anybody want to buy a steel building . lol
Sounds go to me, But you are opening a can of worms here , i think anyway.

Go back to the original goal of the forum.
Now we are going commercial ?
I wouldn't mind donating, put it up.

But those ad's did kind of offend me. Just me !!
I find things like that intrusive. 
Want me to call you, at home at dinner :evil: 

Might want to open a topic on the forum . I know it's your site and you can do what you want, But it's sort of like customer service if you think about it.
On the other hand. something has to pay the bills.

Ralph


----------



## lmills148 (May 27, 2007)

supporting the sponsors is supporting the site. be nice if the sponsors were more related to what we were doing. links for stuff we can use would be great


----------



## anycreekdrift (Mar 10, 2008)

There is a fair amount of work put into any forum, blog, web site ect. This work comes at a cost physically, mentally, and financially. The moderator/owner/operator of any website should diversify and generate income from that site. This I say is to directly cover site expenses and reimbursement for personal time spent on maintenance, moving posts, banning Spam bots, blocking some posters, warnings to posts with inappropriate content, locking threads, dealing with hosting, and the list goes on and on. I am very surprised to see that over the time i have spent(registered march 4th 2007 before the forum moved) here mainly reading not posting that there isn't any ads or even a donate now icon/link.

Steve and Noxx I would say do 90% of the work with up-keep of this site. Both should be rewarded with finances to reimburse them for time well spent(i'm sure others would agree). On a more personal note no to offend anyone I Would say both steve & noxx are individuals with a personality of a modest nature who are not looking for momentary gain from this site for their time vested. When what you hold in your hand(from a batch of whatever) isn't what you expected most of us undoubtedly would turn to this forum for answers, the next thought is undoubtedly it would be rare to see a thread titled WHAT IS THIS without having one or both chime in. 

I would be comfortable with a Donate now banner at the forums home page, or a donate now banner that blankets the top of every new every subject. I would feel comfortable with some adds running down the side of each forum topic in a 1.5" column with relevant ads to the site like "get spot PM price now" "discount lab ware" etc. An advertise with us link/icon would generate some E-mails. There are numerous ways to go about this not even close to all i have covered here. 

Most forums that do move from an independent funded community to a advertised externally funded community and will get some complaints from users it would be RARE if any forum would loose users to this change. Most 99.99% will adapt and tolerate the adds and continue to post and read. I have even been to a number of forums that charge a fee to view it. 

I notice the original web site had a donate link but the new one dosen't. really makes no sense to me. 

Final note I DO GENUINELY ENJOY THIS FORUM COMMUNITY AND APPRECIATE THE EFFORT THAT GOES INTO IT BY IT'S CREATORS MODERATORS ADMINISTRATORS AND USERS. ANYONE THAT HAS ANYTHING TO DO WITH REFINING GOLD OR OTHER PM'S WOULD BE HARD PRESSED TO NOT FIND SOMETHING OF USE WITHIN THIS FORUM. 

If anyone is wondering what the page view rank is for try this link if the link dosen't work copy and paste the forums web page address in the search area at alexa. Before looking i didn't know 23.1% of traffic came from Poland to this site. 

P.s. this post took me over 45min to type using one finger. Go from typing 67wpm to this do you feel my pain oh and the perocet isn't speeding things up either. I think someone is trying to teach me patience.

http://www.alexa.com/data/details/traffic_details/goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB2/index.php

scroll to the bottom for data.


----------



## markqf1 (Nov 11, 2009)

Mmmm, ... me too!

Mark


----------



## Irons (Nov 12, 2009)

aflacglobal said:


> advertise ????
> 
> What the he** did i miss.
> 
> ...


I noticed the same problem lately.


----------



## ay_mickey (Nov 14, 2009)

im ok jack , iv made my computer block all cookies even on here 8)


----------



## patnor1011 (Nov 14, 2009)

ok... From time to time somebody mention that Donate now button. And I will do it now and again. If one want to donate cant expect that button will pop up on screen whenever he wishes that it is about time. If you want to donate just do it. I dont think that there is such a will here as most of people think that if informations shared here are free they need to donate/pay for anything. We have 9036 members here and yet only 20 including Steve donated for running this forum. This equal to 0.22% which is very sad thing. If we presume that only 10% of members are active we can say that only 2.2% of active members donated. Dont take me wrong but there was few appeals here for donations but after that poor turnaround of people wishing to send few dollars I cant blame Noxx if one day he will give up. Not to mention that he is not asking anyone to donate becouse it is pointless. There was also post where Juan suggested small contribution to Steve and guess what? 6 people confirmed their donation for his enormous effort which he put into educating and helping thousands of us: 
http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=49&t=3764&p=32004#p32004

If you want to find something you will find that. Goldrefiningforum:
http://goldrefiningforum.com/donations.html

Steves goldrecovery:
http://www.goldrecovery.us/index.asp 

Both pages use Paypal donate button.

About generating revenue from advertisements. Not at all good idea. People here want info which is already here and without persuading members to click to advertisements to generate income I doubt about viability of this plan. We are not able to put few bobs in form of donation and yet we cant ask Noxx to invest another great deal of his time to maintain this advertisement-creating-money thing. While we barely covering running costs of this forum who want to invest his time to take care of this? How we can be sure that this person will be doing it for free as Steve, Noxx, Harold, GSP, Lou, and say 10-15 others? It will be another workload to another person and he will have to deal with various complains which will surelly arise from this.

At the end of my rant I do feel sorry that I have donated so small amounts as wealth of informations I gained here is worth thousand times more. But I contributed at least something what I can spare and actually more than people handling tons of escrap or kilos of scrap gold. 
Howgh


----------



## butcher (Nov 14, 2009)

Message Loud and Clear, Thanks Partnor, been awhile since I sent in some change, and oh what benifit do we all get from this forum.
let's all put in a little, and keep this forum going.


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 15, 2009)

Seems every time I turn around these days I catch someone with their hand on my wallet, the owner of the forum wants adversing to generate income while the members do not as has been expressed. Donations have been suggested, I'm opposed.

I suggest that Noxx sign up for one of the pay for distributed computing networks as ( gold refining forum ) you can link a home page to this, then our 9037 members could join the group donating our idle cpu time to earning this much needed income to pay for advertising or whatever.

Noxx is a young man with a long and prosperous future ahead of him so lets lend him a hand.

It's in your ball park Noxx, we have a tad over 69,000 members and growing, some distributed computing sites pay $50,000.00 per month - you do the math. That works out to $45,000,000,000.00 per month.

From the proceeds the forum owner could pay for adversing and make history by being the first to actually pay moderators for their time, and we no longer have to feel guilty about wither or not we made our monthly donation.

Our contribution would be made via the distributing network foundations.

http://www.gomezpeerzone.com/
http://www.geek.com/articles/news/cash-for-your-unused-cpu-cycles-20000630/

Lets hear about distributed computing for dollars, after all we are the MASTERS of computer recycling.


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 15, 2009)

How distributed computing works, for free or pay.

Years ago I participated in cracking DES and encryption algorithm sponsored by distributed.net who offered a $10,000,000.00 prize in US dollars to the individual or group who found the key.

Combined global computers make one giant super computer and yes DES can be cracked, unfortunately I was not the recreant of the prize money, you can go read up at the distributed website to see what challenges have been offered in the past along with the winners of the prise money.

Super computers are in demand, by using global resources aka distributed networking this is accomplished and affordable for companies not able to afford the purchase of a super computer and this is where we come in. The rend is becoming so that these companies are willing to pay for your idle computer cycles and this can earn the much needed cash to keep this forum up and running. I personally can afford to donate my idle cpu cycles to the forum owner while cash is not so easy to part with.

From the distributed website you would sign up as an individual or join one of the many groups already established. The download a small application, once installed and configured with your membership or group participation data, you were ready to crunch during your computers idle time.

The application you downloaded previously is configurable to how long the computer must be idle before the application has permission to use cpu cycles, you can also set parameters in how much of the ram and cpu resources are permitted to be used. 

For instance using distributed net as an example, the site would send you a number of keys or small packets to be crunched, once the application has finished the task of crunching, sends the completed packet back the the distributed net server which in turn sends you a fresh batch.

We're talking KILOBYTES here not megabytes.

On dial up no problem, the application will hold the completed packets until you log onto the Internet.

Aright we have the application installed and it has been working away most of the evening, now its morning and we want to check our email or the latest posts on our beloved gold refining forum. one touch of the mouse or any key on the keyboard sends the crunching application to sleep, releasing all computer resources back to the owner - you.

These applications are not in the least bit intrusive of your privacy, they only use computer cycles as you have outlined in the configuration parameters which you set up when you install the application. You have total control and can terminate from participation anytime you wish.

It would not be a requirement to join any distributed network to be am member of this forum, but one hell of a good way to generate income for the forum owner.

I'm aware that some think I'm a nut case and this in part may be very true, a psychiatrist once asked me if I was crazy or just acting and I told him 

" I don't know you tell me"

In the scheme of things 9000 forum members could donate $1.00 per month as anonymous to the forum owner which would be roughly $120,000,000,000,000.00 per year and this I'm opposed to.

I think distributed networking for pay is a much better solution to donations, with group participation on " Gold Forum Team" we can show that we're more than just leaches looking for a free lunch.


----------



## Oz (Nov 17, 2009)

I am a bit surprised that there has not been any response to gustavus’s suggestion.

This seems like a very easy thing for members to do that will support the costs of this forum with no out of pocket expense on their part. It does still leave Noxx with an administration cost as to his time though. I would hope that such a thing if implemented would be picked up and used by the members as it would be voluntary on their part to participate. 

Would it not be a fine thing if this actually generated enough income to help put Noxx through college as well as pay forum costs? This is after all the young man that spent money out of his own pocket and pulled a few key people together to start what has become the World Wide Web’s best place to go for refining information all for free. It would be poetic justice that we that are attending this forum for our education could help fund his.

Since others have expressed little interest in this so far I am going to play Devils Advocate for a moment. Can anyone come up with a good reason why this may not be a good idea?


----------



## qst42know (Nov 17, 2009)

Excuse my ignorance but this sounds like a money for nothing scheme. 

Where does the money come from?

Who has mountains of cash and won't buy the computing power they need?

Security issues with allowing unbridled access to your computer? 

Privacy issues?

You would give authorized access to who?

Who stands to lose if this network gets hacked?


----------



## patnor1011 (Nov 17, 2009)

I am doing this in my computer in work. Just to try it before I will express my opinion. But I was thinking about same things as qst42know. I have managed to clock about 20 hours but my ballance is still 0. I will give it another few days and then I will let you know. For me that donate button is still better and easier option as we are not talking about hundreds or thousands but a few dollars.


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 30, 2009)

It would be nice to hear back from partnor1011 on how he is making out with is trial on distributed networking.

On an earlier post Noxx commented that his ad account for generating an income for the forum was closed, your website was more than likely rejected for the improper use of META tags. There is much more involved in hosting a site than using a simple BBB script.

Choosing meta tags can be a tricky proposition, having the right tags will reap you many rewards, use SPAM TAGS, Tags not related to your sites content will bring you grief. 

Meta Tags - Internet Library of Law and Court Decisions 
http://www.internetlibrary.com/topics/meta_tags.cfm

Since no one is interested in volunteering their idle CPU time to generate an income fro the forum, I'll get off my horse and never bring the topic up again and stick to metal refining.


----------



## gorfman6154 (Nov 30, 2009)

gustavus said:


> It would be nice to hear back from partnor1011 on how he is making out with is trial on distributed networking.



I agree with gustavus, it would be nice to hear about his experiences with distributed networking. The good, the bad, and oh yah, the ugly :mrgreen: .




gustavus said:


> Since no one is interested in volunteering their idle CPU time to generate an income fro the forum, I'll get off my horse and never bring the topic up again and stick to metal refining.



Gustavus, get back on your horse :lol: . If i get some more info on this topic, i would be interested in trying this out. Give some old computers,new life. And pay for your monthly internet usage to boot!

On one of the links you gave, it says that the max you could earn in a month, is $45, with one computer. Double that with two computers, and so on. Do you have any other information regarding any of this? If so, bring it on!!

Gorfman


----------



## patnor1011 (Dec 6, 2009)

gustavus said:


> It would be nice to hear back from partnor1011 on how he is making out with is trial on distributed networking.
> 
> ..............
> Since no one is interested in volunteering their idle CPU time to generate an income fro the forum, I'll get off my horse and never bring the topic up again and stick to metal refining.



I think that this topic is not dead. Well I downloaded gomez and put it into work. In my work it was not working so good but I suspect that this is becouse they want to see first what you doing - I mean what time are you on to "give your cpu something to do". Later on it start count minutes and actually count them into earnings. I have so far clock 3155 minutes and after they start giving my pc "work" I have clocked 185 minutes processing time which is 0.05$ potential earnings.

To make this system work, we have to choose one /if Noxx is too busy with his colege work/ who will be say main player and everyone willing to participate will register as referrals to boost earnings. If there will be 5% memebers participating say at least as I am at this moment we can make about 300 a year which will pay for hosting. If more people or more time is given to gomez we can have nice hosting plan on some better server with less security and stability issues. That is my humble opinion. This money cant make one person rich but comunity can prosper well from team work which in fact cost you nothing. I have plan to put gomez on one or two idle computers in office which are on all night. Thanks Gustavus for that.


----------



## gorfman6154 (Dec 6, 2009)

patnor1011 said:


> To make this system work, we have to choose one /if Noxx is too busy with his colege work/ who will be say main player and everyone willing to participate will register as referrals to boost earnings.



Thanks for the update patnor1101. I agree that we need one individual to be the go between when we register. Whether it is Noxx(our HERO) or one of the moderators(AWESOME), this way the forum will get the referral credit, along with the earnings from anyone who signs up.

Let me say, i will be the next to sign up, as soon as we get a sponsor and referral code.

I do understand that this Forum requires a lot of time  from the moderators, and if it is to much trouble, i would understand. if that's the case, then anybody who wishes could do it on an individual basis. And then donate to the Forum, as they see fit.

I view this as an opportunity, to give back to the Forum. As i don't have a Chemistry/Science, or Refining background, it's a way for me to contribute to this Forum which has been exceptionally free with knowledge and shared experiences. This invaluable information will stay with me forever.

Now it's up to the top dogs and cats :lol:, to have a pow-wow, and decide if they would like to do this. And then let us know what the decision is.

Gorfman


----------



## patnor1011 (Dec 6, 2009)

well if they are busy I can volunteer for that with sort of insurance like that I can give my gomez access details to one moderator to control things... we need to start this moving as this is opportunity how to get few bobs together and this will not cost anyone anything... /only idle cpu time /


----------



## Anonymous (Dec 6, 2009)

patnor1011 said:


> well if they are busy I can volunteer for that with sort of insurance like that I can give my gomez access details to one moderator to control things... we need to start this moving as this is opportunity how to get few bobs together and this will not cost anyone anything... /only idle cpu time /



patnor1011 lets fly with your account until the moderators and the site owner Noxx sort things out. Would one of the Moderators be so kind to add a new heading under the Forum Board Index " Site Credits". where those that have joined can track and banter about daily progress.

We know know that donating idle CPU cycles is going to add some bob to the kitty, and there are a few of us willing to go with this program.

A side note, those running Ubuntu or any other Linux flavor will have to run the Gomez Peer under Wine a windows emulation app.


----------



## gorfman6154 (Dec 6, 2009)

gustavus said:


> patnor1011 said:
> 
> 
> > well if they are busy I can volunteer for that with sort of insurance like that I can give my gomez access details to one moderator to control things... we need to start this moving as this is opportunity how to get few bobs together and this will not cost anyone anything... /only idle cpu time /
> ...



That's very noble :mrgreen: of you patnor.

If the referral code could be posted, we could get started :!: :!: 

It would be nice if some other members would join in on this experiment. We could have a self-supporting Forum 8) . It would be a great way to show support for all the time and effort, the Mod's and Admin. have put into the making of this Forum.

Gorfman


----------



## patnor1011 (Dec 7, 2009)

What I have learnt today is that their referral program is based on simple payement of 1$ for any person registered. Anyone wishing to register to this pm me your email which you use with registration with gomez and I will send you invitation thru gomez which will be with me as referral.

this is their current rate of pay from their web:
not much but it will add on if enough people participate....


Current Rates
This the current rate schedule for the Gomez PEER program. For the definitions for any of the terms shown here, please consult the glossary. These rates are subject to change in accordance with the current terms of service. Your earnings may not reach the maxiumum amount shown.

Online Time Payments (per day) $0.08 
Processing Time Payments (per min.) $0.0002 
Referral Bonus (per Active Referral) $1.00 
Min. Monthly Payment $5.00 
Max. Earnings per month $45.00 
End of Cycle 2009-12-31


----------



## patnor1011 (Dec 23, 2009)

For the followers...
My Gomez start to processing more and more minutes so I can see some increase finally.
Since registered, from start they have to see if you are suitable for their use and processing time is low, I have these:
Online time: 16185min
Processing time: 2092min
Potential earnings: 0,60$
Now I have more and more Processed minutes everyday. I am using that in home becouse for some reason it is not working on my work computers


----------



## patnor1011 (Apr 7, 2010)

Ok folks little update here.
I am going to uninstal gomez peer program and seriously I do not recommend that to anybody. Here is why.
Very nice program how to show you piece of cheese but attached to string and you will never reach it. One of little catch but major one is that they will not pay until you reach 5$. Ok. I tought that I can wait and I will get that 5$. No - billing or earning closing date is once per month and if you will not get that 5 in a month time they simply reset your Potential $$$ counter to 0 and there you go start again for next month. I have spend 82350 minutes online and they used 11642 of that minutes for processing. I dont know might be somebody from USA or Canada can be more succesfull but I am giving up. It is not worth wearing my CPU and getting nothing. If there will be another idea how to make few bobs to help maintain this site I am up for it but for now I will stick for donations. Hey Noxx how it is looking for this year? Will you update donations page?


----------



## gorfman6154 (Apr 7, 2010)

patnor1011 said:


> Ok folks little update here.
> I am going to uninstal gomez peer program and seriously I do not recommend that to anybody. Here is why.
> Very nice program how to show you piece of cheese but attached to string and you will never reach it. One of little catch but major one is that they will not pay until you reach 5$. Ok. I tought that I can wait and I will get that 5$. No - billing or earning closing date is once per month and if you will not get that 5 in a month time they simply reset your Potential $$$ counter to 0 and there you go start again for next month. I have spend 82350 minutes online and they used 11642 of that minutes for processing. I dont know might be somebody from USA or Canada can be more succesfull but I am giving up. It is not worth wearing my CPU and getting nothing. If there will be another idea how to make few bobs to help maintain this site I am up for it but for now I will stick for donations. Hey Noxx how it is looking for this year? Will you update donations page?



Patnor1011, i have been running the Gomez program for several months now. According to the Gomez website, if you have less than $5.00 in earnings, at the end of cycle(month) it will roll over to the next cycle. So you still should be accumulating earnings. How much usage you get is based on your location and type of internet connection.. You won't get rich doing this,$3-5 bucks a month, and it probably doesn't cover the electricity used.

If you had a bank of 8-10 computers running 24/7, you probably could reach the max payout of $45. Unfortunately, i only run one at a time  . 

Good luck, Gorfman


----------



## patnor1011 (Apr 8, 2010)

Yeah, that was the idea - to get few euros to help cover expenses with this forum... I know that I will not be rich from gomez. :twisted:


----------



## patnor1011 (Nov 14, 2015)

I do not want to resurrect old topic and Gomez did not worked for me few years ago but........... Why not to get paid for doing surveys and click on ads? This type of business moved forward in light years since few years back.

I recently stumbled upon this possibility and while internet is full of similar companies I was bit skeptical (after Gomez) but gave it a go for a few days.
Well I can verify that they are legit, they do pay, and it did not took much of my time to get first 8+$ I just did few surveys and clicked some ads. Reason why I decided to post this is that perhaps some members do have more time or do spend more time online and can do more of these surveys - they are mostly geared toward USA population, I did not qualify for most of surveys I clicked on. Lets say that you do have some time browsing internet and like GRF, this may be the option how you can earn some small cash and donate it to forum upkeep you otherwise could not afford to spare from your family budget. 
I would donate this money as 8$ is not going to make me rich or something but hey I got that in just 2 days and it may be the way how to keep this forum kinda for free, Noxx will not have to pay for most of forum costs from his own pocket if few more people with spare time will try it too. 
Here is my referral link to that company feel free to try it, if someone do not think it is appropriate to post it here then feel free to delete link and whoever is interested to join shoot me pm I will send it directly to you in pm. If you sing with my referral link you do not lose anything I may get few cents more so my contribution may be bigger.

I just sent 8$ I got from this to Noxx, if you will have time for this we together may help more. If you do have a lot of time, you may even earn some small amount to supplement your family budget.

http://www.clixsense.com/?8271700


----------



## Grelko (Nov 14, 2015)

patnor1011 said:


> Well I can verify that they are legit
> http://www.clixsense.com/?8271700



I thought about doing this years ago, but never had the time for it.

Someone that's been here this long, like Patnor, saying this is legit, I'd believe him especially since the goldrefiningforum IS about money. Good picture for proof also.

Alot of the members that have been here a long time, DO NOT joke around when it comes to money. I've seen a post about someone dumping "less than a gram" of gold powder down the drain, and someone responded with "That could have paid my phone for the month"

Plus, with the economy the way it is right now. You gotta make money however you can.


----------



## patnor1011 (Nov 14, 2015)

Well I did couple of surveys and clicked some ads. In just 2 days I got 8$ and sent them to Noxx. That costed me quite nothing apart from my time, each survey take about 15-20 minutes. I could have done more but as I said it seems to be geared bit more to the USA members and I did not qualify for quite a lot of survey I tried. There is a lot of offers to join some sites or purchase something I avoided these. I did not paid anything, I pay my internet monthly and do not have any cap there, my pc is on for most of the day so the only thing I invested there was my time which I do have plenty at a times. Well, I got paid and as a result of that Noxx got paid too - that is why I would say they are legit. Just a small contribution, but at the end of the day everything counts.

I joined on the 6th night and did that 8$ in 2 days 7th & 8th. I got to minimum payout which is 8$, requested payment and forgot about it. That was like test to see if I really get paid. Cut off date for payment request was wednesday 11th (they pay once a week) and got payment this thursday. I thought about it and it seems as a way to get some small amount (well some people do make even hundreds of $) for whatever you want to use them for. I sent mine as donation to forum.

Here is screenshot of my account page on clixx I redacted some personal info.


----------

